# Zen Shape debate...



## winpooh498 (Jun 5, 2008)

Here are 2 Zens. I turned one and Shane turned the other.  We are debating which shape is better. So help us in this debate and vote for the shape you think is best. 






Tortoise Shell






Bloody Basin Jasper


----------



## doddman70 (Jun 5, 2008)

I voted[}][}][}]


----------



## turned_for_good (Jun 5, 2008)

Both shapes look fine with me.  However to truly know which one is right I would have to hold them.  I would be a little worried the Tortus Shell would be too top heavy.  I know its not that much more material left on, but with a pen that long I may not like it.


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the BTB on the zen's.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 5, 2008)

Which one is SOLD!!!!!

That's my FAVORITE shape!!


----------



## arjudy (Jun 5, 2008)

The first one would be ok without the cap on it. The second one looks better with the cap on it. The Zen is not one of my favorite kits from an aesthetic point of view. Too much metal.


----------



## stevers (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the bottom one. Simple and elegant. Seems to fit the kit style better. Some kits can look good with a bulbous shape, some not so much.


----------



## kent4Him (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry, but I don't like either.  It's not your work, it is just the Zen in general.  I think it is an ugly pen.


----------



## brez (Jun 6, 2008)

I have found the Zen to be a popular pen. I have always turned them straight, like the bloody basin jasper, it seems to go with their overall feel.

Mike


----------

